

Android Stagefright: The heart attack that never happened - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2959549/android/android-stagefright-vulnerability-black-hat-security-updates.html?nsdr=true

======
stevep2007
Now with regular updates, Android’s security model is much better than iOS and
Windows 10. Android source code is available for the security community to
examine. Open source makes Android a good subject for commercial and academic
researchers to test theories and postulate vulnerabilities. Google will pay a
bounty for verified vulnerabilities.

